# فلم موجود على الجهاز و انت لا تعلم؟؟؟؟؟



## botros1 (17 يناير 2009)

هذه الطريقة لمشاهدة فلم موجود على الجهاز:​ 

لمشاهدة الفلم اذهب الى DémarrerاوStar 
بالانجليزية ثم Exécuter او run 
بالانجليزية​ 
ثم اكتب هذا الامر حرفيا telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl​ 
وانتظر قليلا وسترى الفلم وفرجة ممتعة​


----------



## Scofield (17 يناير 2009)

*
ده مش فيلم على الجهاز ده موقع تلينيت عليه رسوم متحركة بالحروف
*


----------



## amjad-ri (20 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههه

فلم رائع

من بطولة حروف الابجدية

شكرا على الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2009)

*اول مره اعرفها فعلا


شكرا ليك​*


----------



## totty (20 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههه

حلوه اوووى*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

جميل يا بطرس


----------



## lovely dove (11 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا يابطرس 
ربنا يعوضك


----------

